# Lost IP address



## baddab (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello---I'm new at this but I'm going to give it a try!
When I attempt to connect to Internet with Explorer I get the "page cannot be found" message. Spoke for app. 90 minutes with ComCast, my highspeed cable company.Ran lots of tests, unpluging and restarting and they said my IP address was wrong and would not reset, and my modem was fine. Called Dell (another hour and half) ran a bunch of diagnostic tests, restarted in safe mode, restarted on a day two weeks ago, tested the network card and they said my computer was fine. I know I'm not the only person to have this problem but neither cable company not computer company can help me. Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we really need some information. Do you have a broadband router, or are you connected directly to the modem? Can you do this?

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## baddab (Jul 18, 2006)

My computer is running XP, is plugged into cable "Aries" modem--no router. This is the reply:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . .D55DZJ81
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . .. . . . . . . . . Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . .No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . .:
Description . . . . . . . . . . . Intel® PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address . . . . . . . 00-12-3F-75-5A-CE
Dhep Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled. . . . .Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . . 169.254.5.205
Subnet Mask . . . . . .. . . . . . . . .255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . :
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact model of the modem? Do you see a steady Internet or Data light on the modem? Have you tried a new cable?


----------



## baddab (Jul 18, 2006)

*Lost IP*

First, thank you for your help so far. The modem is Aries, I will have to look this weekend to get the model number. There are two green lights that are on all the time and one in the middle that blinks (when I was able to connect, that one did the same thing). I will check the connections on the cable line and buy a new cable to connect with the network card. I've been searching the net some and a static IP has been mentioned along with trying to manually enter another IP address. Do you have any information about that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't assign a static IP if you're connected directly to the Comcast modem, that's not really an option.

BTW, what version / patch level of Windows are you running?


----------

